# Heliboarding Methven



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Remember that even if you are with a professional outfit you should still take avy danger levels seriously, just to note.

Heli-skier tourist dies in avalanche - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I was readying about that company when I was over there, Will be doing a trip next time fore sure if the funds allow it


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

You can get helis cheaper in the same area i thiiiiiink

I think 1 company charges $180 + $80 per run if i can remember correctly


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats Mt Hutt Heli, and they only take you over the back of Mt Hutt, the Alpine guides who work at Methven Heli do their operation aswell. After a few runs you wont be getting freshies all day thats for sure and the prices don't actually work out cheaper, you need a minimum of 4-5 I think and you don't get as good a value out of it. may aswell stay on the other side and use the chair lift. If your gonna do it may as well do it right and get the most out of it. After you have your 5 runs and lunch you can have additional runs for $80 aswell, Thats what I paid for and extra run with a couple other people.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Surely its a better run operation then that, you can get over the back from the chairlift.
Thats i huge mountain range, are you sure they don't use one of the other faces that you can veiw from over the back?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

nisekojoe said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Bit of info for anyone interested in heliboarding in NZ, South Island Arrowsmith and Ragged ranges is amazing!! Just got back from the and will be heading back again and again from now on. I used Methvenheil.co.nz check that out for more information but I paid 800-900 $NZD for 5 runs with lunch, additional runs can be had and prices will vary depending on how many people you have.
> 
> I have great video for anyone interested in heliboarding NZ, just e-mail me and I will send you a link, I can't post the video due to copyright, as the music I composed the video with is not my own.


Thanks nisekojoe,

Myself and a friend are about to go on our first Heliboard trip at Mt Cook next week (after the years and years we have always said we would, then never did)

We have found Wilderness Heliskiing to be priced at $875 NZD (or $700 AUD) for 5 runs with lunch and $120 NZD for extra runs, depending on numbers.
Wilderness Heliski : Heliski in New Zealand's Premier BIG Mountain Terrain -*Packages - Standard Day

Seemed ok for us, was cheaper then Harris Mountain and few others.
Unfortunitly they have just had a guide die a few days ago in a avy.

Will report back on what we thought 

Oh and for anyones info, the South Island of NZ is just beautiful... Very relaxed and friendly, amazing scenery, cheap lift tickets and plenty of friendly club fields to get away from the commercial run places.


----------



## nisekojoe (Apr 22, 2009)

Salty_Dog said:


> Thanks nisekojoe,
> 
> Myself and a friend are about to go on our first Heliboard trip at Mt Cook next week (after the years and years we have always said we would, then never did)
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing bout it sounds cool.

The guy that just died, Johnny Morgan "R.I.P" was a great guide and a top bloke, he was my guide the first time I went heliskiing and was the man who convinced me to go in the first place and for that I am forever grateful, as it was the best experience I have ever had!! 

Despite the unfortunate incidents in the past month, I will be going again 100%! Skiing and snowboarding are inherently dangerous activities either way, on the ski field at a resort, back country, or heliskiing. If your going to do it you gotta bite the bullet and know this type of risk is real and whilst everything is done to minimize that risk, it's all part of doing what you love.

Hope the weather is kind and you have a great time


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks heaps nisekojoe, kind words indeed.
Didn't mean to hijack your thread, but yeah mate... When we are back, i'm sure my mouth will be dribbling rubbish at a million miles about how good it was 

Pics will be posted for sure... and a brief run down for others that may wish to do the same.


----------



## heliskifinder (Jan 11, 2012)

*Heli-Boarding*

Hello guys,

Guys you want to make your holidays rocking in Canada. 

*About Us :-* 

Heli-skiing Canada reviews, deals, advice for ALL Canadian heliskiing / heli-boarding. You find the best trip. Saves time, hassle and money! For more info follow with link Heli-Boarding

*We Deal In :-*

heliskiing Canada, heli-skiing Canada, heliski Canada, helicopter skiing, helicopter skiing Canada, helicopter skiing, helicopter skiing Canada, backcountry, Heli-Skiing BC

Contact Us @

Tom Jackson

404 Sutton Circle
Danville,california, 94506
925-683-7676
*[email protected]
Heliskiing Canada Heli-boarding | Heli-Skiing BC | Heliskiing Canada*









__________________________________________________________________
Helicopter Skiing Canada | Mike Wiegele Heli Skiing Canada


----------

